# So confused... Help



## ms.beesknees (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi all,
So I am desperate for some advice here. My hubby and I have been together about 4 years and married in Jan. About 3 weeks later he had to leave for a job ( he is in film) and we both agreed to the sacrifice because it was a great opportunity for him, and good for us financially. The job was supposed to be 6 months, and due to schedules, our childs school sched, etc we only saw eachother like 4 times, and 6 months became almost 8. When he first left we missed eachother like crazy, but toward the end of the job when he got home it was almost awkward. We sat down to talk a few weeks ago and he says to me "he dosent feel like he loves me any more". I was dumbfounded. We just got married!!!
He says he felt I neglected the house (nothings wrong with it, and it is very clean) and accuses me of ruining his credit by not sending him the bills every day (yet he has not actually checked his score-)hes just projecting fear for some reason. He is totally disconnected from me, and does not understand why. I feel that we disconnected a bit due to distance, etc. Texting is not enough to sustain a marriage, but I love him and think we just need to spend time together, and try to remember how we felt in Jan. I am starting to wonder if he could be depressed. He has all the symptoms of it, but if I bring it up he will probably not believe me. I dont know what to do. Any advice is truly appreciated. This is eating me up inside..


----------



## Garage_Widow (Sep 26, 2012)

Would he agree to counseling? It may be helpful. I'm in no position to give advice. I wish you much luck and hope it works out.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I would suggest counseling first.


----------

